# On the definition of tame



## Jinx (Sep 26, 2021)

Hey all, I've been mostly lurking in these forums, but one question I had while reading posts is on the definition of tame. What does it actually mean when someone says a bird is tame? Ex, is the bird supposed to do something given a certain condition (ie: I place a finger and the bird hops on) or is it based on the amount of trust the bird has with one person or people in general (this definition feels a bit flaky to me since my birds have different comfort levels depending on human). I've also seen "semi-tame" birds.


----------



## KiwiBerryAndMango (Jul 15, 2021)

Jinx said:


> Hey all, I've been mostly lurking in these forums, but one question I had while reading posts is on the definition of tame. What does it actually mean when someone says a bird is tame? Ex, is the bird supposed to do something given a certain condition (ie: I place a finger and the bird hops on) or is it based on the amount of trust the bird has with one person or people in general (this definition feels a bit flaky to me since my birds have different comfort levels depending on human). I've also seen "semi-tame" birds.


A tamed budgie is one that is not afraid of humans/owner. And that means it would feel safe to be near you, eat from your hands etc.


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

The thing is that generally I feel like "tame" is a bit of a misnomer since it invokes the idea of subduing an animal or person from their natural nature. With budgies, and indeed, with any animal, that's actually not a good thing to do because it builds a hierarchical relationship that has to do with power/submission versus trust. 

So the thing is there are many birds out there considered "tame" by their owners who are obedient because they have been subdued into doing so by a variety of (usually unsavory) methods, as well as birds who have _decided_ to do things because they _want_ to due to the strong bonds they have with their owners and their own feelings of reward by doing so. 

On video, on camera, etc., both types of "taming" can look the same; the bird appears comfortable with humans and their owner, etc. 

So if we use the word "tame" for the sake of this discussion, I'd say a tame bird is one who willingly wants to spend time with a person and decides to do so of its own volition; usually this involves interacting physically with the person, such as sitting on their hand/shoulder/arm, flying over to them, etc.


----------



## Cassie and luna (Jul 30, 2021)

After a few months of struggle with my two budgies when I interact with them now I consider them tame.

They don't step up or do anything to pacify me but they are not scared at all. They are very relaxed around me. Even when I am close their eyes start closing, they preen and tuck a foot up.

I consider the taming process to be done and now I am seeking out ways to encourage them to want to hang out with me.

If I get through the second step I want to move to the third step of training. Namely recall training so I have a way to encourage them back towards me if they are in danger. 

I honestly view it as similar to when I attempting to establish a friendship with another human. First I have to present myself as safe and trustworthy, after that it is easy they want to come to me for comfort and support


----------



## Gassy (Jul 26, 2019)

My ‘layman’ definition of tame. It applies to all 3 of my English budgies. 
1. Fully flighted, with free flying whenever it wants
2. No bribery of food to do this and that.
3. Sits on my finger for more than 10 minutes 
4. Allows me to touch its beak against my nose 
5. Looks happy & contented, body posture is relax 
6. Not scared of slow movements while on my finger 
7. Step-up upon command from finger to finger 
8. Housing together with 3 budgies no impact on tameness.
Trust you understand what are stated above.


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Cassie and luna said:


> I honestly view it as similar to when I attempting to establish a friendship with another human. First I have to present myself as safe and trustworthy, after that it is easy they want to come to me for comfort and support


Exactly! You would never force a person to be your friend by, for example, hugging them tightly without their consent several times a day when they didn’t know you first. People assume budgies don’t have the intelligence to know better but, like most animals, they do, of course.


----------



## Cassie and luna (Jul 30, 2021)

Yup. When I befriend a human and want some affection. I relax my body language to show I am open to them. Then I open my arms wide so they know I am hoping for a hug. If I have judged correctly I get some wide open arms in return.

I give Birdos the same consideration. Wide open body language asking "do you want to be with me?" Then they can tell me they feel safe to move out of their cage or they feel worried and I can back off.

Mostly now they are like whatever human! I am going to explore and play 

And now I am watching tv I see a blur of colour and my girl with flight feathers can go home. My other lady that needs to moult a little more needs a ladder to get back.

But soon both will be able to come and go as they please. How lovely 😀

In terms of budgies specifically I chose them in particular because I don't enjoy being touched and I don't want a pet who expects physical affection from me. It just isn't me.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*You've been given excellent advice by the members posts above.

To me, "tame" is when a budgie trusts you enough to know you will not harm it. (Gassy summed it up quite nicely!)

Bonding is when a budgie chooses to be with you!*


----------

